# Spicy food post EC per ET?



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it ok to eat spicy food in the three day period between egg collection and egg transfer? I know it's still a no for alcohol and caffeine but am not sure about which foods I should still be avoiding whilst between procedures.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Millyjk,

I am not aware of any dietry restrictions between your EC and ET. I remember eating curry during my both cycles (as I love curry) but I know that my stomach is usually very good and I have never suffered with stomach problems. However, I would probably avoid anything that  could upset your stomach as you don't want to end up with upset stomach after your ET.


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi MillyJK

This is my first cycle, and if I was going again I would stick to the simple stuff post EC, I dont usually have any tummy troubles but the cyclogest really has caused havoc, some of which I could have avoided if Í'd been a little bit more sensible post EC. 

But aside from that I wasnt given any restrictions by my clinic. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

It's fine 

Curry only supposedly brings on labour, assuming your referring to that, because the baby compacts your digestive system and reproductive system together so the response of digesting spicy food triggers movement in the uterus xx


----------

